# Facebook post says Teachers get paid too much.... ;D



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

Are you sick of highly paid teachers?
    Teachers' hefty salaries are driving up taxes, and they only work 9 or10 months a year! It's time we put things in perspective and pay them for what they do - babysit!

We can get that for less than minimum wage.

      That's right. Let's give them $3.00 an hour and only the hours they worked; not any of that silly planning time, or any time they spend before or after school. That would be $19.50 a day (7:45 to 3:00 PM with 45 min. off for lunch and plan-- that equals 6 1/2 hours). Each parent should pay $19.50 a day for these teachers to baby-sit their children. Now how many students do they teach in a day...maybe 30? So that's $19.50 x 30 = $585.00 a day.

However, remember they only work 180 days a year!!! I am not going to pay them for any vacations. LET'S SEE.... That's $585 X 180= $105,300 per year. (Hold on! My calculator needs new batteries).

      What about those special education teachers and the ones with Master's degrees? Well, we could pay them minimum wage ($7.75), and just to be fair, round it off to $8.00 an hour. That would be $8 X 6 1/2 hours X 30 children X 180 days = $280,800 per year.  
Wait a minute -- there's something wrong here! There sure is!

The average teacher's salary (nation-wide) is $50,000. $50,000/180 days = $277.77/per day/30 students=$9.25/6.5 hours = $1.42 per hour per student--a very inexpensive babysitter and they even EDUCATE your kids!) WHAT A DEAL!!!!
Make a teacher smile; repost this to show appreciation for all educators.


----------



## Guest (Feb 21, 2011)

I'm in favor of raising teachers' salaries while linking pay to performance.


----------



## caracara (May 23, 2010)

haha wow, nice perspective on teachers.

Minimum wage is $7.25 and hour though. Just sayin'.

Thank You teachers!


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

I saw this on a FB page and just copied pasted here.. having 4 generations of teachers in my family I learned 2 things, how to cook my own meals at a young age, and teachers are NEVER paid enough for what they do.


----------



## HappyGuy (Nov 3, 2008)

Don't get me started on this... just something to think about ... we pay our street cleaners more than we pay the people who are shaping our country's future!.  

My daughter is a teacher and she's spent a small fortune of her own money on things for her class that the school won't or can't afford to buy.


----------



## CandyTX (Apr 13, 2009)

Many of you know my husband is a teacher. He switched careers over the past few years and got his first teaching job in January, midway through the year. Tough for sure. He was one of the last full time employees hired by the district before the hiring freeze occurred. The district is now saying there will be layoffs because Texas is in major doo-doo budget wise. So sad (they cuts they are making are really tough... 20% in some districts - 22% in our district alone), it took him until 35 to find out what he was really meant to be doing and he'll likely be laid off (or his contract not renewed, same thing I guess). 

He's actually one of the good ones out there. New doesn't always equate to inexperience or uninspired; it's unfortunate really. We are holding out hope. He's doing what he's supposed to be doing and I have to have faith that that counts for something. My kids also attend school in the same district, it makes me mad that their class size could go from 19 to 35 kids. Ridiculous. But yeah, some of the comments on our local newspaper's website make me sad. People think teachers have "easy street". They have no idea how many hours teachers really work those 10 months out of the year, much less how much money they spend. You forgot or cannot afford a snack for your kid? Didn't send them any school supplies? Yeah, the teacher buys that - along with all decorations, paper, pencils, crayons, markers, science experiment ingredients. Comes out of their pockets - AND they can only write off $250 of it each year on their federal tax return. I'm scared to even look at how much we've spent this year and it's been less than 2 months! *laughing*

You don't become a teacher for the money. You do it because you love it and it's a calling. The parents really sadden me sometimes. They just don't get it.


----------



## DYB (Aug 8, 2009)

If teachers really made a lot of money - there would be a lot more of them!  Let's face it, people often choose careers based on how much they can earn.  So then why are we not drowning in extra teachers?  Hmmmm?  Maybe it's because they don't actually earn very much?  Basing pay on "performance" for a teacher is the same as "teaching for a test."  That means a lot less teaching.  Students are not like nuts and bolts in a factory where you should be able to make a certain amount in a fixed amount of time.  I always excelled in humanities and blew my sciences and math.  To punish my science and math teachers because of my shortcomings is deeply unfair.  We are not robots and can't be programmed.  The problem is not that teachers make too much, the problem is that anyone who thinks their salaries are high is making too little.  Corporations have suppressed wages for at least 30 years; wages have not risen with cost of living.  Corporations have instead maximized their own profits by keeping salaries low and exporting jobs overseas.  Result?  People think teachers make too much money.


----------



## authorjjhebert (Feb 22, 2011)

hahaha, I saw that note within Facebook earlier this evening. The title brought up some emotion but the note ended up being very eye opening, for sure...


----------



## Sporadic (May 1, 2009)

I'm conflicted. 

People want teachers to make more money...but they also will throw a hissy fit if their taxes go up any amount, for any reason. Low taxes come with a consequence and in this case, it is almost always public services that will get the cut (it should be the military or something of that nature but it would never happen)


----------



## kindlequeen (Sep 3, 2010)

low pay = less incentive for people who want to teach to actually take the job

cutting jobs of those who are willing to go through the abuse to teach some very ungrateful children = larger class sizes and less "teaching"

less one on one time = less educated future generations

less educated population = less income earners / less people qualified to work

less income earners / people qualified to work = less taxes paid

less taxes paid = less money in social security and medicare

less money in social security = a tougher future for all these cynics passing judgment

are you still sure teachers are paid too much?

that's just my humble opinion, heaven forbid we should prepare those who will be taking care of us in the future!

(And I would gladly pay any tax raises that went directly to the schools, unfortunately too much of it goes into the pockets and pensions of people who are already living above the standard.  I live in an area where a good portion of the money our schools rely on is raised by the community.)


----------



## metal134 (Sep 2, 2010)

I'm fairly confident that this is satire.


----------



## Ben White (Feb 11, 2011)

This sort of thing always reminds me of that great episode of The Simpsons when the teachers go on strike--"Oh, taxes! That finger thing means taxes!".

Also, this: 




Brings tears to my eyes every time I watch it.


----------



## CandyTX (Apr 13, 2009)

metal134 said:


> I'm fairly confident that this is satire.


Oh, it was. I actually posted it yesterday on my wall. It's just sad that people actually DO think teachers have a "free ride" when it's so far from the truth. BUT yes, it was hilarious. I laughed and read it to the husband


----------



## Brenda Carroll (May 21, 2009)

BTackitt said:


> Are you sick of highly paid teachers?
> Teachers' hefty salaries are driving up taxes, and they only work 9 or10 months a year! It's time we put things in perspective and pay them for what they do - babysit!


I used to be a teacher and I don't think they get paid too much, but I think that they are like everyone else and I don't think that they should be allowed to demonstrate/protest on the tax-payer's dime and that is what they are doing. I worked with a number of good teachers and some I would not send my Puglet to for potty training. I have a friend that is the most wonderful teacher I have ever seen and her pay is close to minimum wage because she teaches pre-school children. The wages should mirror the teachers' abilities not be based on what a bunch of paid lobbyists bargain for across the board. This is, of course, easier said than done. I worked harder in that teaching job than I worked anywhere else to be successful and I was subjected to a number of insanely dumb comments by the school principal (a former coach) who said he could do my job with his eyes closed and hands tied behind his back. Then I learned that he certainly needed his hands tied behind his back when I caught him in the hall between classes molesting a fourteen-old-student. Before I could even react to the atrocity, he went to the school board and gave me a black-eye. I was appalled, disheartened and devastated. That incident ruined my teaching career and my certificate was suspended for a year when I finally quit at the end of the year. It was a nightmare! I lost my job and the molester was still there when I left. How did I get off on this rant?   Sorry.


----------



## 13500 (Apr 22, 2010)

Great post!

I have volunteered in my kids' classrooms for many years. You could not pay me enough for what teachers deal with every day. The way they relate to each and every child in their class. The knowledge they impart. Encouraging each kid to be the best he or she can be. It is inspiring.

We are getting a great deal, and it gauls me when people think they have it easy. They should try it for a day.


----------



## angelmum3 (Sep 12, 2010)

what makes me upset over this MESS - 

Legislatures, government - Are we going to stop paying their pensions?  What about their healthcare - you want to stop collective bargaining - well start with your salary first!  Cut your Healthcare, and we'll talk!

Also, its an easy target for teachers, but look above that - their bosses from principals to the admin - its unbelievable what a "network" that truly is - and how much they get paid, and how their contracts are guaranteed.

I get this country is in a financial crisis - 

I dont have health insurance, my dh is a computer software engineer, this industry is now hiring him as a "contractor" as opposed to an "employee" -


----------



## drenfrow (Jan 27, 2010)

This the basic salary schedule for teachers in Texas.  (Sorry if the formatting looks bad).  If you work in a district with a large tax base, you may make a few thousand more per year but in small, poor districts like the one I teach in, this is it.  Trust me, nobody's getting rich teaching in Texas.

Monthly Salary Based on the Standard 10-Month Contract.  
Years of
Experience
Credited Annual Salary

0	        27,320
1	        27,910
2	        28,490
3	        29,080
4	        30,320
5	        31,560
6	            32,800
7	            33,950
8	            35,040
9         36,070
10       37,040
11       37,960
12       38,840
13       39,650
14       40,430
15       41,160
16       41,860
17       42,510
18       43,130
19       43,720
20 & Over 44,270


----------



## angelmum3 (Sep 12, 2010)

I know now more and more people are college graduates - but "back in the day" A master's degree for a teacher, really, it is a profession, Lawyers, doctors.... teachers... like the post above, we pay babysitters more than teachers.  and I worked in a Park District when my kids were little, teaching preschool - minimum wage, I worked there because we couldnt afford to pay for our kids to go to Daycare/Preschool - teachers werent getting that salary... but we would look at the class of 20 kids and figure out how much they were paying per day, and wondered why we were only making minimum wage... 

and I think the best teaching gig has to be at the college level - but that is serious business to crack into that gig with tenure...


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

There have been some very interesting (and pro-educator) comments made here, and I can't tell you how much I, for one, appreciate them. I can honestly say that seldom has a day gone by in my 31 year teaching career when I haven't left the school feeling as if I accomplished something worthwhile, and I know that many people in other jobs can't make the same claim. I have to say that I'm thankful that I never had to join a teachers' union. I've belonged to our state's teachers' association, but it is totally different than a union. I've never come close to making the average teacher's salary, nor do I have the lifelong benefits that many teachers have, but that's the way it goes. There were many other avenues that I could have pursued when choosing a career, but I know I've made a difference in a lot of lives, and that is worth a lot. (I retired and now teach half-time in the position that I've had for 27 years. In doing that, I can receive my paltry (compared to many) retirement check and am paid 50% of my full-time salary, which allows me to make more money than I did as a full-time teacher with academic team coach and technology coordinator responsibilities. Rumor has it that I'll have more free time, but so far that's only a rumor.   )

Anyway, thanks for the pro-educator comments. It's good to hear something positive instead of all of the negative press that teachers and education get.


----------

